# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور، با رشته جدید!

## Taha 1400

سلام بچه ها، من همین چند لحظه پیش تو این انجمن عضو شدم.
راستش این روز ها توی «نمیدونم چه غلطی کنم» ترین حالت زندگیم هستم. از اول ابتدایی درس ام خوب بود و اکثرا جزء دانش آموزای برتر کلاس بودم. این قضیه تا حدود اسفند ماه سال کنکورم هم ادامه پیدا کرد اما تقریبا همون زمان ها بود که حس کردم هیچ هدفی ندارم فکر پشت موندن و تغییر رشته افتاد تو سرم که باعث افت درسیم شد!
رشته ام تجربی هست و طبق آزمون هایی که این چند وقت دادم، میتونم امسال یه چیزایی بیارم و اگر سال بعد هم تجربی بدم، احتمال موفقیت ام توی رشته های تاپ کم نیست....
اما موضوعی که این وسط نادیده گرفته میشه، علاقه است! همیشه به دوست ها و رفیقام مشاوره میدادم که برید سمت علاقه تون و علاقه مثل سوخت میمونه و تو مسیر موفقیت بهتون انگیزه میده. اما حالا خودم سر همون دو راهی گیر کردم! دوراهی علاقه و عقل
خب قطعا اگر امسال برم دانشگاه برام امتیاز های خاص خودش رو داره، و اگر برای تجربی پشت بمونم مسیر ام روشن تر و واضح تره، اما چیزی که این روز ها توی سرم هست، رفتن به انسانی هست! درس های حفظی_مفهومی ام خیلی خیلی خوبه و چالش اصلی برام همیشه درس های محاسباتی بودن و هستن، تا جایی هم که میدونم انسانی بیشتر حفظی_مفهومی هست. اما قواعد و دستور زبانم خوب نیست و دلیلش هم این هست که زیاد براش وقت نزاشتم و اگر وقت بزارم یاد میگیرم... توی ارایه و قرابت و لغات فارسی کاملا دستم روون هست و ترجمه و درک مطلب عربی رو هم خوب میزنم، درس های مثل منطق و اقتصاد و روانشناسی برام خیلی خیلی جذاب هستن و ریاضی رو هم یه چیزایی بلدم.
اما برای کنکور انسانی دادن چند تا چالش اساسی دارم:
۱) من راجب این رشته و درس هاش و مدل خوندن اون ها اطلاعاتی ندارم.
۲) نمی‌دونم میشه سه سال، دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو تو یه سال جمع کرد یا نه!؟
۳) هیچ ایده ای ندارم که خانوادم چجوری از این تصمیم استقبال میکنن!
۴) اگر بخوام برم انسانی حتما میخوام رتبه خیلی خوبی بگیرم، چون قصد من رشته روانشناسی هست و همون رو میتونم امسال تو دانشگاه آزاد بخونم، تنها دلیل پشت موندن برام می‌تونه دانشگاه تاپ باشه(میدونم روان رو از تجربی هم میشه رفت اما تصور دوباره فیزیک و شیمی خوندن دیوانه ام می‌کنه). و نمی‌دونم این چقدر برای یه تغییر رشته ای ممکنه که رتبه خیلی خوبی بیاره. البته نمونه هایی دیدم مثل یه خانمی به اسم کیمیا روانگر(میا پلیز) که دیپلم ریاضی داشته و سال پیش دانشگاهی تغییر رشته میده تا علاقه اش رو دنبال کنه و میره هنرستان و رتبه ۲ کنکور هنر رو میاره :Yahoo (1): 
ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی ام کنید.

----------


## Taha 1400

اپ دوستان لطفا کمک کنید به نظرت تون احتیاج دارم

----------


## Fatemehiyy

سلام دوست عزیز
من نمیدونم درسهای انسانی چطور هستن...فقط میدونم برای تغییر رشته به انسانی و پشت کنکور موندن،باید؛
۱.هدفتون واضح باشه
۲.انگیزه بالایی داشته باشین
۳.صبور باشین،چون درسها رو اولین باره میخونین
۴.و مهمتر از اون عزم راسخ
.
دوست من(رشته خودمون تجربی بود) کنکور انسانی داد و فقط چند ماه آخر درست و حسابی درس خوند و رتبه اش شد ۱۹۰۰منطقه (هدفش آموزش ابتدایی شهر خودمون بود که خداروشکر بهش رسید.)
.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام بچه ها، من همین چند لحظه پیش تو این انجمن عضو شدم.
> راستش این روز ها توی «نمیدونم چه غلطی کنم» ترین حالت زندگیم هستم. از اول ابتدایی درس ام خوب بود و اکثرا جزء دانش آموزای برتر کلاس بودم. این قضیه تا حدود اسفند ماه سال کنکورم هم ادامه پیدا کرد اما تقریبا همون زمان ها بود که حس کردم هیچ هدفی ندارم فکر پشت موندن و تغییر رشته افتاد تو سرم که باعث افت درسیم شد!
> رشته ام تجربی هست و طبق آزمون هایی که این چند وقت دادم، میتونم امسال یه چیزایی بیارم و اگر سال بعد هم تجربی بدم، احتمال موفقیت ام توی رشته های تاپ کم نیست....
> اما موضوعی که این وسط نادیده گرفته میشه، علاقه است! همیشه به دوست ها و رفیقام مشاوره میدادم که برید سمت علاقه تون و علاقه مثل سوخت میمونه و تو مسیر موفقیت بهتون انگیزه میده. اما حالا خودم سر همون دو راهی گیر کردم! دوراهی علاقه و عقل
> خب قطعا اگر امسال برم دانشگاه برام امتیاز های خاص خودش رو داره، و اگر برای تجربی پشت بمونم مسیر ام روشن تر و واضح تره، اما چیزی که این روز ها توی سرم هست، رفتن به انسانی هست! درس های حفظی_مفهومی ام خیلی خیلی خوبه و چالش اصلی برام همیشه درس های محاسباتی بودن و هستن، تا جایی هم که میدونم انسانی بیشتر حفظی_مفهومی هست. اما قواعد و دستور زبانم خوب نیست و دلیلش هم این هست که زیاد براش وقت نزاشتم و اگر وقت بزارم یاد میگیرم... توی ارایه و قرابت و لغات فارسی کاملا دستم روون هست و ترجمه و درک مطلب عربی رو هم خوب میزنم، درس های مثل منطق و اقتصاد و روانشناسی برام خیلی خیلی جذاب هستن و ریاضی رو هم یه چیزایی بلدم.
> اما برای کنکور انسانی دادن چند تا چالش اساسی دارم:
> ۱) من راجب این رشته و درس هاش و مدل خوندن اون ها اطلاعاتی ندارم.
> ۲) نمی‌دونم میشه سه سال، دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو تو یه سال جمع کرد یا نه!؟
> ۳) هیچ ایده ای ندارم که خانوادم چجوری از این تصمیم استقبال میکنن!
> ...



سلام عزیز
من با حرف این دوستمون موافقم
ببین  در وهله اول بعضی حرفات با هم تناقض داشتند. مثلا اوایلش گفتی هدف ندارم.  بعد گفتی هدفم روان شناسی هست. به نظر میرسه هنور تکلیفت با خودت مشخص نیست  (که البته طبیعیه و ایرادی نداره). برای سویچ کردن تو این مرحله یکم باید  هدفت مشخص تر و روشن تر باشه و خودت آماده تر باشی برای فتح هدفت. 
بعنوان  برادری که ازت چند سالی بزرگتر هست و موارد زیادی از این دست دیده میگم که  در مورد روان شناسی بیشتر تحقیق کن. اینکه واقعا بهش علاقه داری یا نه؟  بعضی جزوات و کتابای دانشگاهیشو دانلود کن و بخون و ببین با چیزی که تو  ذهنته چقدر فرق داره؟ با چند تا روان شناس صحبت کن (موافقا و مخالفا، نه  صرفا کسی که تعصبی رشته رو بکوبه یا حمایت کنه و در نهایت خودت تجزیه تحلیل کن حرفاشونو).  سعی کن به یه پختگی برسی تو این زمینه. تو زمینه های شغلی این رشته تحقیق  کن. ببین ارشدش چجوریه و دکتراش و .... این مورد آخر رو خیلی از بچه های  کنکوری بهش فکر نمی کنند متاسفانه. دانشگاهها پر از افرادیه که به یه رشته  ای فکر می کردند علاقه دارند و بعدا متوجه شدند کلا داستان یه چیز دیگس.
یه  مطلب دیگه در مورد تفکر دانشگاه تاپ و اینا که بین بچه های کنکوری خیلی  مرسومه فکر می کنند تو دانشگاه تیپ 1 بهشون چیزایی یاد میدن که تو تیپ 2  یاد نمیدن در حالی که واقعیت اینه اصلا تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیدن و مسئله  تیپ دانشگاه به این شدت بولد نیست. در کل بستگی به تلاش و خط سیر خود  دانشجو داره. 

بعد اگه تصمیمت این شد تو زمینه روان شناسی می تونی  انسان موفقی باشی حتما دنبالش باش. انسان اگر قراره به دنبال هدف و علاقش  نباشه ماهی مرده رودخونس.

----------


## Taha 1400

ممنونم از هر دوی شما که جواب دادید.

خانم ماهرو خیلی ممنونم از پاسخ شما و قطعا با نکاتی که ذکر کردید موافقم. 
راستش هنوز تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم و قصد دارم بعد کنکور امسال با یه مشاور راجبش صحبت کنم و اگر قرار به موندن شد، با عقل و منطق باشه، چون اصلا دلم نمی‌خواد وسط راه پشیمون بشم.


آقای روبیکر نکته خوبی رو اشاره کردین، اما منظورم از اون هدف نداشتن اول نوشته ام کنکور تجربی بود، چون من چندین ماه داشتم می‌خوندم و خوب هم میخونم اما یه جایی به خودم اومدم دیدم هیچ هدفی پشت این خوندن ندارم! (اون زمان متاسفانه نمی‌دونستم میشه از تجربی رفت روانشناسی) و یه حس بی هدفی مطلق من رو تقریبا دو ماه از درست درس خوندن جدا کرد! اما الان فکر میکنم هدفم تا حدودی برام مشخص تر باشه، اما به قول شما باید بیشتر راجبش تحقیق کنم. تا الان هم البته ویدیو های مختلف از یه سری دانشجو های این رشته رو توی سایت های مختلف نگاه کردم و یه چیزایی دستگیرم شده. راجب مقاطع مختلف هم تحقیق کردم، خب لیسانس روانشناسی اصلا بدرد نمیخوره و فقط باهاش میشه تو برخی مدارس تدریس کرد (از تدریس خوشم نمیاد) با مدرک فوق و ۳ سال سابقه کار اجازه تاسیس کلینیک رو میدن و مدرک دکتری صرفا حق ویزیت رو افزایش میده... برای مهاجرت هم دوندگی های خاص خودش رو داره مثل نمره آیلتس خیلی بالا(بالای ۸).
راجب تیپ بندی دانشگاه هم تا حدودی با شما موافقم اما باز هم نمیشه این واقعیت رو انکار کرد که اگر شما این رشته رو تو دانشگاه تهران بخونی از لحاظ credit کاری و امتیاز برای مهاجرت خیلی خیلی بهتره تا توی دانشگاه آزاد تهران شرق(این دانشگاه تا جایی که میدونم تنها دانشگاه آزاد تهران هست که این رشته رو بدون کنکور بر میداره) اما با این حرف موافق هستم که توی دانشگاه آدم آنچنان چیزی یاد نمیگره، به خصوص راجب رشته ای مثل روانشناسی.
از لحاظ علاقه هم، خب کلا آدمی هستم که روی رفتار دیگران معمولا تحلیل زیادی داره، اطلاعات نسبتا خوبی راجب بعضی موضوعاتی مثل زبان بدن، برخی بیماری های اعصاب و روان و.. دارم و فن بیان و قدرت کلام بالایی هم دارم و قبلاً کلاس هایی هم راجب این موضوعات رفتم. 
چندین بار تست های مختلف شخصیت شناسی رو از سایت های مختلف خارجی و ایرانی زدم که نتیجه همه تقریبا یه چیز بوده و از بین شغل های که بر اساس تیپ شخصیتی ام پیشنهاد میدن(INTJ) میشه به پزشک، روانشناس، روانپزشک، باستان شناس و استاد دانشگاه و.. اشاره کرد.
مورد دیگه ای هم که هست این که من به شنیدن داستان زندگی آدم ها و کمک کردن به اونها توی زندگیشون خیلی خیلی علاقه دارم.
به هر حال ممنونم که وقت گذاشتید و برام نوشتید(هر دو عزیز) تو این موقعیت که واقعا گیج هستم کمک بزرگی بود، ممنون

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

نیگا یکی از دوستای من همینکارو کرد اول ریاضی خوند مثل من امسال موندم و دیپ تجربی گرفتم. اون رفت انسانی و کنکور انسانی داد سال پیش و قبول هم شد. اما رشته ای که انتخاب کرده خیلی آینده ای نداره به اون صورت و اگر خوش شانس باشه بتونه مدرس همون رشته بشه :Yahoo (4):  از نظر من اون کار اشتباهه که علاقت رو به هر قیمتی دنبال کنی ، مگه نیاز آدم صرفا خلاصه میشه در علاقه به یک رشته ، اولا که آدما صرفا برای یه رشته آفریده نشدن ما چیزی به اسم هوش مهندسی صنایع در زمینه زنجیره تامین نداریم :Yahoo (4):  اما بعضی آدما ممکنه بر اساس یه معیار هایی در یک شاخه از رشته ها بهتر عمل کنند و مخالف این نیستم. پس فک نکن که اگر یه رشته خاص نری بد بخت میشی یا اگر یه رشته دیگه بری بد بخت میشی سعی کن دیدت باز تر باشه. من ارجاعت میدم به یه ویدیو:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKlx1DLa9EA
تیترش اینه که چرا نباید علاقت رو دنبال کنی (توی تیتر از کلمه passion استفاده شده ینی چیزی که بهش عشق شدید و بسیار قوی داری مثلا طوری که وقتی بهش فکرم میکنی پشمات میریزه :Yahoo (4):  منبع ترجمه : خودم :Yahoo (20): )
------------------------
من یه مثالش خودم بودم که ریاضی خوندم و عشق برنامه نویسی و الگوریتم و یه سری مباحث بودم که منو به سمت ریاضی سوق داد و واقعا اون کلمه passion در موردم صدق میکرد ینی چه شب هایی که برای این کار بیدار موندم و با انگیزه کار کردم اما نهایتا با گذر زمان به این نتیجه رسیدم توی زندگی لزوما نباید passion ات رو دنبال کنی و براش دلیل هم دارم و لازم به توضیح نیست چون اون ویدیو رو ببینی کافیه و توضیحات کافی رو میده اون آقاهه :Yahoo (4):  اینم بگم نمیگم passion رو نباید دنبال کرد اما دنبال کردن و انتخاب passion به عنوان شغل زمین تا آسمون متفاوته.

شاید یه عده از دوستان رد کنن این قضیه رو و اونام نظرشون قابل احترامه و اشکالی هم نداره اگر کسی نظر متفاوتی داره چون گاهی تجربه ها توی زندگی متفاوته و تفاسیر هم متفاوت اما به شخصه با وجود اینکه خیلی سن بالایی ندارم اما ازین آدمایی بودم که راه های مختلف رو میرن و تا سرشون به سنگ نخوره برنمیگردن و وقتی این ویدیو رو دیدم ناموسا گفتم جانا سخن از زبان ما میگویی :Yahoo (4):  علت شکست هام رو که پیدا کردم ( انتخاب بر اساس علاقه دیوانه وار و خالی از محاسبه که در ادبیات بهش میگن عشق ، حالا اینجا عشق به رشتست نه آدم :Yahoo (4): ) اصلا بعد فهمیدن این موضوع تصمیم گیری هام ترکیب علاقه و منطق شده و افراط نمیکنم و حتی انگیزه و ساعت مطالعه و اینا همه رفته بالا....

----------


## ASIEH_K

سلام.
کنکوری تجربی 99 بودم، امسال تغییر رشته دادم دارم انسانی میخونم و چند روز دیگه هم قراره کنکورش رو بدم :Yahoo (4):  پارسال چند ماه بعد کنکور 99، طی یه تصمیم ناگهانی به فکر تغییر رشته افتادم، چون علاقه ی من معلمی بود و رشته ی انسانی جذب بیشتری داره فرهنگیان. یه نصیحت از طرف یه entj به intj، اگه قصدتون جدی هست دست دست نکنید، فقط انجام ش بدین. 
الان بعضی اوقات با خودم فکر میکنم یا خدا عجب جرئتی داشتم که این کار رو انجام دادم، اون هم زمانی که کوچک ترین دیدی به دروس انسانی نداشتم، ولی این اطمینان به خودم بود که باعث شد با چشم های بسته بیام توی این مسیر و در ضمن، من کسی بودم که در دروس محاسباتی تبحر بیشتری داشتم و واقعا توی دروس حفظی چیزی برای گفتن نداشتم، از هر طرف که نگاه کنید شرایط شما بهتر از منِ شش هفت ماه پیشه. راجع به خانواده... خانواده من مخالف بودن. اعتقاد داشتن که تجربی رشته ها و بازار کار بهتری داره، که خب درست هم میگن. ولی من گفتم یا انسانی یا هیچی... وضعیت ما انقدر بد بود که گفتن ما یه دونه کتاب هم برات نمیخریم اگه بری انسانی. و خب... کوچک ترین خرجی هم برام نکردن. این رو گفتم که اگه مصمم هستین روی تصمیم تون نذارید هیچی تاثیر بذاره روی روند موفقیتتون. من الان میدونم که اگه به هدفم نرسم هم، حداقل تلاشم رو برای رسیدن بهش انجام دادم...
 اگه بخوام کلی بگم دروس انسانی ساده تر از تجربی هستن فقط تعداد بالایی دارن ، ولی توی یه سال یا کمتر راحت میشه جمع شون کرد. امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه. موفق باشید.

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام بچه ها، من همین چند لحظه پیش تو این انجمن عضو شدم.
> راستش این روز ها توی «نمیدونم چه غلطی کنم» ترین حالت زندگیم هستم. از اول ابتدایی درس ام خوب بود و اکثرا جزء دانش آموزای برتر کلاس بودم. این قضیه تا حدود اسفند ماه سال کنکورم هم ادامه پیدا کرد اما تقریبا همون زمان ها بود که حس کردم هیچ هدفی ندارم فکر پشت موندن و تغییر رشته افتاد تو سرم که باعث افت درسیم شد!
> رشته ام تجربی هست و طبق آزمون هایی که این چند وقت دادم، میتونم امسال یه چیزایی بیارم و اگر سال بعد هم تجربی بدم، احتمال موفقیت ام توی رشته های تاپ کم نیست....
> اما موضوعی که این وسط نادیده گرفته میشه، علاقه است! همیشه به دوست ها و رفیقام مشاوره میدادم که برید سمت علاقه تون و علاقه مثل سوخت میمونه و تو مسیر موفقیت بهتون انگیزه میده. اما حالا خودم سر همون دو راهی گیر کردم! دوراهی علاقه و عقل
> خب قطعا اگر امسال برم دانشگاه برام امتیاز های خاص خودش رو داره، و اگر برای تجربی پشت بمونم مسیر ام روشن تر و واضح تره، اما چیزی که این روز ها توی سرم هست، رفتن به انسانی هست! درس های حفظی_مفهومی ام خیلی خیلی خوبه و چالش اصلی برام همیشه درس های محاسباتی بودن و هستن، تا جایی هم که میدونم انسانی بیشتر حفظی_مفهومی هست. اما قواعد و دستور زبانم خوب نیست و دلیلش هم این هست که زیاد براش وقت نزاشتم و اگر وقت بزارم یاد میگیرم... توی ارایه و قرابت و لغات فارسی کاملا دستم روون هست و ترجمه و درک مطلب عربی رو هم خوب میزنم، درس های مثل منطق و اقتصاد و روانشناسی برام خیلی خیلی جذاب هستن و ریاضی رو هم یه چیزایی بلدم.
> اما برای کنکور انسانی دادن چند تا چالش اساسی دارم:
> ۱) من راجب این رشته و درس هاش و مدل خوندن اون ها اطلاعاتی ندارم.
> ۲) نمی‌دونم میشه سه سال، دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو تو یه سال جمع کرد یا نه!؟
> ۳) هیچ ایده ای ندارم که خانوادم چجوری از این تصمیم استقبال میکنن!
> ...


اول از همه اینکه علاقه یا استعداد به معنی این نیست که درس حفظی بیشتر دوست داشته باشی یا محاسباتی ... علاقه یعنی اینکه 40 سال دوست داشته باشی توی محیط دادگاه و سر و کله زدن با شاکی ها به عنوان وکیل یا قاضی باشی و یا 40 سال در حال سر و کله زدن با بیمار ها و ... تو داری به صرف رشته انسانی یا تجربی نگاه میکنی درصورتی که باید به رشته هدفت نگاه کنی . حالا به اون رشته هدف که وکالت یا قضاوته علاقه داری ؟ 
پس اینکه صرفا دروس حفظیت خوبه به معنی این نیست باید بری انسانی ! (ضمنا تقریبا همه تخصص های پزشکی حفظین بجز رادیولوژی )
دوما اگه مسیر رشته انسانی رو میخوای در پیش بگیری چندتا چیز رو باید حواست باشه : 1- باید بیخیال مهاجرت بشی 2-مسیر درسیش به کنکور ختم نمیشه و کنکور وکالت بسیار بسیار سخت تر از کنکور سراسریه و باید تا سال ها تشنه درس خوندن باشی 3-تقریبا اگه نبوغ و یا استعداد خاصی نداشته باشی بازار کاری واست نیست چون اکثر استخدامی ها با پارتی بازیه
سوما سال کنکور بسیار سختی در پیش داری . رقابت واسه رشته های خوب انسانی ( حقوق تهران) کمتر از رقابت واسه پزشکی تهران نیست , رشته انسانی مث سال های گذشته نیست و متقاضی هاش از ریاضی هم بسیار بیشتره
خلاصه بگم ( هرچند صحبت هام ناامید کننده بود) اگه قدم به قدم زندگی شغلی آیندت رو توی رشته انسانی تصور نکردی و یه تحقیق جامع و کامل نکردی (چه در مورد ترم به ترم رشته هدفت و چه در مورد دروس دانشگاهی که باید بخونی) به هیچ وجه تجربی رو ول نکن
ولی اگه صددرصد صددرصد تحقیق کردی و آیندت رو توی لباس قضاوت تصور میکنی و نه روپوش سفید پزشکی , مسیر درستی درپیش گرفتی

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام.
> کنکوری تجربی 99 بودم، امسال تغییر رشته دادم دارم انسانی میخونم و چند روز دیگه هم قراره کنکورش رو بدم پارسال چند ماه بعد کنکور 99، طی یه تصمیم ناگهانی به فکر تغییر رشته افتادم، چون علاقه ی من معلمی بود و رشته ی انسانی جذب بیشتری داره فرهنگیان. یه نصیحت از طرف یه entj به intj، اگه قصدتون جدی هست دست دست نکنید، فقط انجام ش بدین. 
> الان بعضی اوقات با خودم فکر میکنم یا خدا عجب جرئتی داشتم که این کار رو انجام دادم، اون هم زمانی که کوچک ترین دیدی به دروس انسانی نداشتم، ولی این اطمینان به خودم بود که باعث شد با چشم های بسته بیام توی این مسیر و در ضمن، من کسی بودم که در دروس محاسباتی تبحر بیشتری داشتم و واقعا توی دروس حفظی چیزی برای گفتن نداشتم، از هر طرف که نگاه کنید شرایط شما بهتر از منِ شش هفت ماه پیشه. راجع به خانواده... خانواده من مخالف بودن. اعتقاد داشتن که تجربی رشته ها و بازار کار بهتری داره، که خب درست هم میگن. ولی من گفتم یا انسانی یا هیچی... وضعیت ما انقدر بد بود که گفتن ما یه دونه کتاب هم برات نمیخریم اگه بری انسانی. و خب... کوچک ترین خرجی هم برام نکردن. این رو گفتم که اگه مصمم هستین روی تصمیم تون نذارید هیچی تاثیر بذاره روی روند موفقیتتون. من الان میدونم که اگه به هدفم نرسم هم، حداقل تلاشم رو برای رسیدن بهش انجام دادم...
>  اگه بخوام کلی بگم دروس انسانی ساده تر از تجربی هستن فقط تعداد بالایی دارن ، ولی توی یه سال یا کمتر راحت میشه جمع شون کرد. امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه. موفق باشید.


خیلی اراده خوب و ستودنی ای داشتین آفرین
ولی راستش هدفتون کاملا متفاوته . شما هدفتون فرهنگیان بوده که کاملا منطقیه از مسیر کنکور تجربی خودتونو آزمایش نکنین . اما استارتر وقتی میگه هدفش دانشگاه تاپ واسه رشته روانشناسیه یکم شرایط فرق میکنه

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> اول از همه اینکه علاقه یا استعداد به معنی این نیست که درس حفظی بیشتر دوست داشته باشی یا محاسباتی ... علاقه یعنی اینکه 40 سال دوست داشته باشی توی محیط دادگاه و سر و کله زدن با شاکی ها به عنوان وکیل یا قاضی باشی و یا 40 سال در حال سر و کله زدن با بیمار ها و ... تو داری به صرف رشته انسانی یا تجربی نگاه میکنی درصورتی که باید به رشته هدفت نگاه کنی . حالا به اون رشته هدف که وکالت یا قضاوته علاقه داری ؟ 
> پس اینکه صرفا دروس حفظیت خوبه به معنی این نیست باید بری انسانی ! (ضمنا تقریبا همه تخصص های پزشکی حفظین بجز رادیولوژی )
> دوما اگه مسیر رشته انسانی رو میخوای در پیش بگیری چندتا چیز رو باید حواست باشه : 1- باید بیخیال مهاجرت بشی 2-مسیر درسیش به کنکور ختم نمیشه و کنکور وکالت بسیار بسیار سخت تر از کنکور سراسریه و باید تا سال ها تشنه درس خوندن باشی 3-تقریبا اگه نبوغ و یا استعداد خاصی نداشته باشی بازار کاری واست نیست چون اکثر استخدامی ها با پارتی بازیه
> سوما سال کنکور بسیار سختی در پیش داری . رقابت واسه رشته های خوب انسانی ( حقوق تهران) کمتر از رقابت واسه پزشکی تهران نیست , رشته انسانی مث سال های گذشته نیست و متقاضی هاش از ریاضی هم بسیار بیشتره
> خلاصه بگم ( هرچند صحبت هام ناامید کننده بود) اگه قدم به قدم زندگی شغلی آیندت رو توی رشته انسانی تصور نکردی و یه تحقیق جامع و کامل نکردی (چه در مورد ترم به ترم رشته هدفت و چه در مورد دروس دانشگاهی که باید بخونی) به هیچ وجه تجربی رو ول نکن
> ولی اگه صددرصد صددرصد تحقیق کردی و آیندت رو توی لباس قضاوت تصور میکنی و نه روپوش سفید پزشکی , مسیر درستی درپیش گرفتی


آره دقیقا همینه محیط آینده شغلی ، احترام شغلی ، نوع روابط در محیط شغلی با دیگران اینا چیزایی هستن که در آینده به شدت به چشم خواهند آمد و اگر متناسب با شخصیتت نباشه آدم از کار لذت نمیبره. میشه یکی که بیشتر اهل محاسباته بره انسانی و با تلاش دروس رو یاد بگیره اما نمیشه یکی که نوع روابط در مثلا پزشکی رو دوست نداره یهویی تغییر کنه و رضایت شغلی داشته باشه.

----------

